# New Moderator Announcement - Katy!



## Lorian

It's about time we had a female Mod.. 

Katy seems to have a lot of support from members and the existing Moderators so... welcome to the Mod team Katy.

:thumb:


----------



## Hera

Lorian said:


> It's about time we had a female Mod..
> 
> Katy seems to have a lot of support from members and the existing Moderators so... welcome to the Mod team Katy.
> 
> :thumb:


Ooo, I feel honoured 

Thank you


----------



## m575

admin assistant AND a mod. wow katy you've been doing something right lately with Lorian :lol:

edit: congrats by the way


----------



## Hera

Just saw the 'mod' sign under my name in the above post and it shocked me! :laugh: I'm not used to seeing that.

I'd like to say that although I am not a bodybuilder I hope that I can positively contribute to maintaining balance on the board and respond in a fair manner.


----------



## Hera

m575 said:


> admin assistant AND a mod. wow katy you've been doing something right lately with Lorian :lol:
> 
> edit: congrats by the way


Ha ha..that made me laugh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

congrats! :beer: .....be prepaired for the mail bombs from Jpay


----------



## Redbeard85

Well done Katy :thumb: Congrats!!!


----------



## Greenspin

Congratulations Katy :thumbup1:

That red suits you


----------



## Conscript

Congrats Katy!! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

That was a real quick promotion


----------



## Uriel

well thats broke the moderator mould completely, she's sexy, intelligent, tall, thoughtful and has balls pmsl.

well done babe


----------



## Ste7n

congrats Katy, maybe get some celebratory bikini style photos done with a moderator banner drapped round, like Miss World style.. :wink:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JANIKvonD said:


> congrats! :beer: .....be prepaired for the mail bombs from Jpay


Your damn right! As its nearing christmas it should be easy to slip one in.

I guess I'm gonna have to start hating Katy aswell now!


----------



## Magic Torch

Welcome to the party


----------



## Hera

Thanks guys


----------



## Uriel

tiny tom will now also have someone in the mod lounge to chat about make up etc lol


----------



## Diegouru

Congratulations Katy. Well deserved promotion!!!!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Well done Katy, expect to see my name up there in lights soon.


----------



## DiggyV

Congrats Katy - well done you.

Good to have a lady to counterbalance the testosterone, a little at least. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Congratulations, from what I've seen it's a well deserved promotion!


----------



## JS95

Congrats katy


----------



## Raptor

Awesome, a female Mod, this is kinda like the white house having their 1st black president :laugh:

I think Katie will be a great Mod :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars

Congrats Katy, BTW, No, you can't ban other Mods :tongue: .


----------



## Thunderstruck

What a stroke of genius by Lorian, i was thinking the other day the forum was looking a bit dusty, then along comes a female mod to tidy up after us 

Well done Katy, well deserved and a credit to the board...........now put the kettle on love.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good choice  :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera

Mars said:


> Congrats Katy, BTW, No, you can't ban other Mods :tongue: .


Damn! That's the only reason I accepted this responsibility! :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

still says *"admin assistant"* under the name - sort it out lozz FFS, soming pink and glam with a few sparkles should do - but enough about Pscarbs new posing trunks - sort the title out


----------



## Tassotti

What's next?

Joint owner,

Sole Owner

Queen of The World................


----------



## Glassback

Can I be your first 'Banned' member? The first ever banned idiot by a female mod.....

Next we will have a female pilot in the Red Arrows team...... ohh errr.... wait.....


----------



## Hera

Uriel said:


> still says *"admin assistant"* under the name - sort it out lozz FFS, soming pink and glam with a few sparkles should do - but enough about Pscarbs new posing trunks - sort the title out


I'm still Admin Assistant 

Pink sparkles? No thanks!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tassotti said:


> Queen of The World................


I'm Queen of the Forum, so thats taken.


----------



## big steve

congrats


----------



## Conscript

big steve said:


> congrats


Thanks


----------



## EssexMalRider

Congrats Katie!

So the next big announcement must be who's stepping down...or did I read it wrongly?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

EssexMalRider said:


> Congrats Katie!
> 
> So the next big announcement must be who's stepping down...or did I read it wrongly?


Defdaz has already, unfortunatly stepped down.

A moments silence for one of the greatest mods on the boards please. Thankyou.


----------



## PaulB

Well done Katy.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Lorian you sh1t, you said I'd be the new mod if I did those special 'favors' for you!

Glad I taped us now (in HD) ;-)

Congrats Katy!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

stedebs24 said:


> Being with Lorian had nothing to do with the promotion ofc :thumb:


Its not getting me anywhere!


----------



## 3752

congrats Katy


----------



## Uriel

stedebs24 said:


> Congrats Katy.
> 
> Being with Lorian had nothing to do with the promotion ofc :thumb:
> 
> Well done and good luck.


i'd ban you for that just to try my new button out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

stedebs24 said:


> Coz ya changed your name


he likes calling me Warrior, a primal thing he said....


----------



## Hera

Uriel said:


> i'd ban you for that just to try my new button out


Ha ha....I was close!!

In all seriousness. Lorian never intended on making me Mod incase it was interpreted as favourtism. It was the result of member and Mod suggestions.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Congrats. No disrespect though but i would of thought someone more active on the forums would of got mod. NO BAN PLZ


----------



## standardflexer

Katy said:


> Ooo, I feel honoured
> 
> Thank you


I did protest for this to happen I knew we'd do it! lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Afghan said:


> Congrats. No disrespect though but i would of thought someone more active on the forums would of got mod. NO BAN PLZ


AFGHAN FOR MOD!

(I jest, I jest)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

standardflexer said:


> I did protest for this to happen I knew we'd do it! lol


If it helps I would have voted for her aswell!


----------



## eezy1

saw this one coming. congrats katy


----------



## Irish Beast

Finally an attractive mod. Not like the other neanderthals


----------



## Uriel

Irish Beast said:


> Finally an attractive mod. Not like the other neanderthals


thats a bit harsh mate, they are sensitive men and you are being nasty................clairey is going to have to give robsta extra snuckles tonight now and extra storey time lol


----------



## lolik

Congratulations Katy !


----------



## Milky

Congratulations on the proper thread !!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Congrats Katy, well deserved:thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge

Congrats well deserved IMO.


----------



## Guest

Congrats!


----------



## Irish Beast

Tassotti said:


> What's next?
> 
> Joint owner,
> 
> Sole Owner
> 
> Queen of The World................


Porn star hopefully


----------



## barsnack

i thought this was an engagement or something, bit dissapointed (not on the mod, well done by the way, but was hoping for UKM first stag do)


----------



## Vickky

wahooo! good decision ! nice to have a girl mod ! congratulations ! :tongue:


----------



## barsnack

Vickky said:


> wahooo! good decision ! *nice to have a girl mod *! congratulations ! :tongue:


i thought Hackskii was one


----------



## Fullhouse




----------



## Robsta

Glassback said:


> Can I be your first 'Banned' member? The first ever banned idiot by a female mod.....
> 
> Next we will have a female pilot in the Red Arrows team...... ohh errr.... wait.....


Plz tell me it wasn't a woman flying it lmao. Next thing you know they'll be wanting to fly space shuttles, oh, erm wait :lol:

Welcome Katy, we've been hassling lozza for months to get you in our cozy little lounge


----------



## usernameneeded

congrats katy

i was just looking in another thread and noticed you had a mod badge now so i guessed there would b a thread somewere

well done to you anyway hun think u will fit in great x


----------



## retro-mental

only just seen this and there is no one better for the job. well done katy


----------



## will-uk

Nice one maaaaaate!!


----------



## Hera

Cheers guys. Still finding my feet but I hope that you continue to think that I was a good choice


----------



## MRSTRONG

Contracts x


----------



## Fatstuff

congrats katy, now were both mods :rolleye: Noticed the new avi as well :thumbup1: showing a bit of left arent u :001_tt2:


----------



## Hera

fatstuff said:


> congrats katy, now were both mods :rolleye: Noticed the new avi as well :thumbup1: showing a bit of left arent u :001_tt2:


Yeah, I'm struggling to find a decent pic! Will try to get a decent up to date one soon with less left boob


----------



## Robsta

You obviously didn't hear the new rule we made......"Any mods updating their avvy to show less clothing will be banned from moderating, and forced to clean the mod lounge forever"..... :lol:


----------



## Hera

Robsta said:


> You obviously didn't hear the new rule we made......"Any mods updating their avvy to show less clothing will be banned from moderating, and forced to clean the mod lounge forever"..... :lol:


Magic Torch and DB are in trouble then...get cleaning guys!


----------



## Robsta

Ah.....no no no special K, as they (in the past) have shown full frontal nudity, so are perfectly fine to do so......You haven't, so either update to a more suitable avvy or get your mop out..... 

(mop is not a sexual reference btw :lol: )


----------



## Hera

Robsta said:


> Ah.....no no no special K, as they (in the past) have shown full frontal nudity, so are perfectly fine to do so......You haven't, so either update to a more suitable avvy or get your mop out.....
> 
> (mop is not a sexual reference btw :lol: )


Ha ha, hoped that you wouldn't catch me out on that one. Although my avi hasn't always shown too much, other pics on here have so I respectfully disagree with these rules  Not a chance in hell that I'll clean up your mess in the lounge...I'm off to enjoy a nice cup of tea...


----------



## Fatstuff

Katy said:


> Yeah, I'm struggling to find a decent pic! Will try to get a decent up to date one soon with less left boob


no that pics fine :rolleye:


----------



## H10dst

fatstuff said:


> no that pics fine :rolleye:


X2


----------



## Hendrix

Well done Katy <3


----------



## danny1871436114701

Well done Katy


----------



## Wheyman

Great news!


----------



## Tombo

Well done Katy


----------



## ashmo

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Hera

ashmo said:


> Congrats :thumb:


Ha ha...thanks, was some time ago now


----------



## ashmo

Katy said:


> Ha ha...thanks, was some time ago now


Never to late for a congrats


----------

